# What did you pay for your 28RS-S



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Like everyone else, I want to get the best deal on the Outback 28RS-S. I already have to buy a new tow vehicle for this trailer







so I want to get the best possible deal. Knowing what others have paid will be a nice thing to have going into the bargaining round.

I know us West Coasters pay a bit more due to shipping, so if you can give me your location and price that would be great.

I was at the RV Show last night in Portland Oregon, and the "wink wink..nudge nudge" price I got from Curtis RV was for $22k (all the way down from $23k) with all hitching/brake work included.

Thanks again.

Jim


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

A couple of options are.... 
Lakeshore rv sales(in MI)... 2005 KEYSTONE OUTBACK 28RSS - $17,999 figure in $1500-$2000 delivery...

or what we did we called RussDean in Pasco WA where we got ours (25RS-S). Don Goss was who we dealt with there, made the deal over the phone, it was very cut and dry and a big savings too!









Call them see if they have what you want and offer them 19k (for the 28') if you are willing to drive 4 hours to save approx 3k ... and they also threw in the 
equalizer BRAND hitch. I bet you could get a deal with them... Curtis will not match it. Curtis feels that there is someone else that will come in next week and pay the price (what we were told). You can get an easy extra $2k off the Curtis "show price"









Beware Curtis will set you up with an equalizing hitch...but may not be the "Equal-i-zer" as well as prodigy controller ($99) vs any other controller...

We did consider going to Lakeshore for our 25RS-S advertised for $15,999. Checked out delivery, figured up to be about $1,800.

Russ Dean would do this with adding in the Equal-i-zer, so we chose to drive 4 hours, took enough stuff for an overnight stay and to make an adventure out of it







They did a great PDI with us etc... and no probs it was a cut and dry deal.

Good luck


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It all depends on phase of the moon I think







.

We priced out our 28rss and were quoted from 26,500 down to 17,999 at Lake shore in MI. Most of the "Real" quotes start in the 21 to 22 K range.

We finally talked our deal down to 19,800 with about $300 in extras (just a bunch stuff from their store). No WD or controller as I already had both. The dealer we went to was Kruger RV in Clarkston WA. Russ Dean had a firm quote of 21,500 and would not move.

Could we have done better? Maybe but not sure if the aggravation would be worth the extra few hundred dollars.

Talking about a new TV, we had to get one also and picked up a nice deal on a 04 Ram 1500 from Dave Smith in Kellogg ID (worlds largest Dodge dealer). Our trip there is worth a long post all in itself but just leave it that it was the best deal we could find by far, compared to any of the other car dealers within 500 miles.


----------



## schnauzermom (Aug 23, 2004)

We just got our 2004 Outback 28BHS August 30 and we paid 17,500. That was with the hitch, brake control and an oven installed when they get it in.


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

I got mine 1 year ago for $19,500 at Mike Thompsons in So. Cal I don't think I could have done much better on the west coast!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'd called around to all the various NW Outback dealers, generally if you can guy close to home go for it. But when it comes down to saving a few thousand bucks a drive is worth it. The Lakeshore RV price is a good starting point, obviously their shipping is cheaper than here but if you factor about $1.00-$1.50/mile you'll have a good idea of the additional cost a local dealer would have. I want to say Russ Dean said it was about $1,100 on my camper for shipping costs. Once you have a price to compare with keep in mind the extras like WDH and brake controller. Some dealer use the cheapest ones they can find. In my case I had my own, I just needed it adjusted. Other things like sewer hoses, TP and things like that may or may not be included. I think my price was right at $18,000, but that was last winter in February and it was an 2004. Prices on the 05's have gone up. If you want to call Russ Dean drop me a note and I'll put you in touch with the guy I worked with. Seeing that I'm bought my Outback and am buying my new truck I believe they are honest but like any buying experience you need to negotiate.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am from Canada so the prices will not match. However, when shopping for our Outback during the summer, the dealers did not move much...so we walked








Went to the fall RV show and saw the Outback again. Price was right so we bought it. When signing on the dotted line we found out it was the same dealer from the summer. We saved about $5000









Thor


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Got my 2004 28rss last June for 17,900


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Got my 28BHS from Happy Daze Rv in sacramento ca. for $17000









Jim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You guys seemed to have purchased at the right time. Best deal I can find is ~2hrs away and it's $19.995 (Tacoma RV).

Guess I'll wait over the winter and just buy the Suburban now...seeing how my Expedition won't do the trick (see other threads...







)

Jim


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You guys seemed to have purchased at the right time. Best deal I can find is ~2hrs away and it's $19.995 (Tacoma RV).


Have you tried Russ Dean... They beat Tacoma by $1000 for us and it was in prime season.

But never know you might find a good deal in Feb.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Don't hesitate to let dealers know the best prices you are getting elsewhere either, play them against each other.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Don't hesitate to let dealers know the best prices you are getting elsewhere either, play them against each other.
> [snapback]14572[/snapback]​


Tried that with Curtis...they told me to they can't come close to the $19,995 price. They even said I should make the drive to Tacoma and save a few bucks. I will call Russ Dean in the spring.

Until then, I will lurk amonst you Outback owners and just daydream of my future trailer.

Jim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jim before you give up call Lorree (guy) at Russ Dean tommorow, 877-298-0412 and see what type of pricing they have on what you are looking for. If nothing else it will give you some idea come spring. Tell him you met Steve H on the Outback board.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

> Tried that with Curtis...they told me to they can't come close to the $19,995 price. They even said I should make the drive to Tacoma and save a few bucks


Curtis did us the same way.... There is also a dealer in Eugene that gave us a good price, but the TT was on order and expected to be in in a couple of weeks. At the time the oven shortage was in full swing and they could not guarantee that it would have an oven







so I kept calling.

Like I said Tacoma beat Curtis by $1000, If I remember correctly Eugene was about the same as Tacoma.

But I then found Russ Dean, called them up generically and just said "Hey, this is what is going on, do you have what I want and can you make it worth me driving 4 hours to buy from you?".... Don Goss was who we dealt with there. Generic phone call, we had no references no nothing, super nice guy.
I was just very matter of fact, told him what bottom line was near by, told him I could get this price at Tacoma (2 hrs) and this price at Eugene (almost 2 hrs) yada yada and Curtis does not want my business! He did not even leave the phone and told me we can make a deal! .. and we ended up with saving a couple of grand, the hitch included that we wanted too plus a few other freebies! AND being Oregon resident we did not pay sales tax! We ironed it all out on the phone, and then set up pick up date...

So when you get ready, after getting a new TV, check all the prices again and give them a call, work it into an adventure and stay the night somewhere on the way back









Look forward to another Oregon Outbacker sunny


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Kruger's RV in Clarkston WA beat Russ Dean on the 05 by $800. Give them a call, they are just a little be more east than Pasco WA.

Russ Dean did not want to lower the price to match as the last 3 28 rss they had were on the lot less than a week. If they move like that they have no reason to match anyones price.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> the last 3 28 rss they had were on the lot less than a week. If they move like that they have no reason to match anyones price.
> [snapback]14615[/snapback]​


That's the key, when they are selling well its a sellers market.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Kruger's RV in Clarkston WA beat Russ Dean on the 05 by $800. Give them a call, they are just a little be more east than Pasco WA.


Dang, I would have driven a little more to save another $800!

Oh well, at the time we felt as though we got a great deal in comparison to everything we were finding at the time.

Now on to your TV, .... The Titan crew cab is a sweet ride and great TV








(...and yet another can of worms opened







)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I've been reading all you guys talk about the Titan, but I'm leaning toward a 3/4 ton Suburban with Quadrasteer. Should help be back up ~30 of trailer, into the camp sites we hit.

Jim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The other plus for the Titan is that its built in America while the Burb is built in Mexico.


----------

